# Returning members



## celticroamers (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi all, we've been on here for a few years but road trips in our T25 somehow got supplanted by house renovating... Anyway, this Spring we'll be giving Bertie the van and Bertha his vintage Eccles caravan partner their long awaited facelifts and heading out again so I thought it was time to renew our membership.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 15, 2020)

Welcome back but remember the country may well be soon in lock down and staying at home for now is best or in van in one place away from other contact.


----------



## celticroamers (Mar 15, 2020)

I know, but if we can't go anywhere then at least we can spend the time getting the B's looking fabulous ready for when we can. Or just bugger off somewhere remote with the dogs for a while!


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## celticroamers (Mar 15, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> Hi, welcome


Thank you


----------



## The laird (Mar 15, 2020)

Welcome back home enjoy the rest of your time with us


----------



## Robmac (Mar 15, 2020)

Welcome back.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 15, 2020)

Welcome. Always nice to hear about folk returning...


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi and welcome back


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy your adventures from Scotland


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 19, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## Steve and Julie (Mar 21, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 21, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## jeanette (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------

